# Screen protector?



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

You using one?


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope.  They make the screen less sharp, and remove the advantage of the oleo-phobic coating.  Plus the screens on these things are pretty hard to scratch.  Unless you're dropping it into a cement mixer with a bunch of rocks, you should be okay.  And if you are doing that, shame on you!


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

I have an Power Support Anti-Glare screen protector on my iPhone, and I've ordered one for my iPad. I prefer the matte finish because it hides smudges, and after the first day of use, I stopped noticing any minor descrease in color constract or sharpness. Glare is the one problem I'm having with my iPad, especially after hours of uninterrupted reading.

Here's a useful post about different screen protectors:
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/backstage/comments/early-comparative-insights-on-ipad-screen-protectors/


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw a review that showed the screen was the toughest part. They couldn't scratch it with a screwdriver


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I considered it, but ultimately decided against a screen protector for my iPad.  I've found that they're hard to apply (based on installing one on my first iPhone), plus the iPad screen is supposed to be really tough.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still on the fence


----------

